# Hypertensive heart disease



## rxf7089 (Oct 18, 2012)

How do you code hypertensive heart disease with cardiomegaly.Should I use two codes?

thanks


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 18, 2012)

Hypertension with Heart Disease
Heart conditions (425.8, 429.0-429.3, 429.8, 429.9) are assigned to a code from category 402 when a causal relationship is stated (due to hypertension) or implied (hypertensive). Use an additional code from category 428 to identify the type of heart failure in those patients with heart failure. More than one code from category 428 may be assigned if the patient has systolic or diastolic failure and congestive heart failure.
The same heart conditions (425.8, 429.0-429.3, 429.8, 429.9) with hypertension, but without a stated causal relationship, are coded separately. Sequence according to the circumstances of the admission/encounter.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 18, 2012)

Hypertension with Heart Disease
Heart conditions (425.8, 429.0-429.3, 429.8, 429.9) are assigned to a code from category 402 when a causal relationship is stated (due to hypertension) or implied (hypertensive). Use an additional code from category 428 to identify the type of heart failure in those patients with heart failure. More than one code from category 428 may be assigned if the patient has systolic or diastolic failure and congestive heart failure.
The same heart conditions (425.8, 429.0-429.3, 429.8, 429.9) with hypertension, but without a stated causal relationship, are coded separately. Sequence according to the circumstances of the admission/encounter.


----------



## rxf7089 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have read the definition, but i still don't understand. I believe the doctor has to stated both diagnosis, but as far as coding, do i code both or only 402.90?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes you code only the 402.90, the only additional code would be if there were mention of heart failure.


----------



## rxf7089 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for your help


----------



## yulichka0131 (Sep 17, 2013)

*htn, chf and hypertensive heart disease*

Hi
In the patient chart it states as so:  esssential hypertension, hypertensive heart disease and congestive heart failure.
how do I code this out?
all 3 codes separately,  or just 402.90 and 428.0?

Thank you


----------

